# I'm back after a spell!



## Norm (Mar 30, 2016)

Gday everyone! Somehow my profile must of got deleted when APS had a few issues a while back and I hadn't bothered fixing it up as I was doing the FB thing, so I've just created a new profile. Some of you might remember me simply as Norm.


----------



## Stuart (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey Norm, great to see you back mate.


----------



## Norm (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks! I've still been keeping an eye on the site but from a distance. Would have been nice to keep my old profile but never mind.


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 30, 2016)

Welcome back! 


This calls for a high white diamond update


----------



## Norm (Mar 30, 2016)

I wish! Unfortunately I don't have any B&W diamonds (yet), got a few diamonds but no b&w


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 30, 2016)

Norm73 said:


> I wish! Unfortunately I don't have any B&W diamonds (yet), got a few diamonds but no b&w



Ahhh my mistake! I thought I remembered you having the crazy white diamond 

We can dream!


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 30, 2016)

Welcome back, Norm!

I seem to recall you had some nice intergrades.


----------



## Norm (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah that would be me, I sold my intergrades though I've got some diamonds that would qualify as intergrades. I prefer not to use the term much anymore as it caused me a few headaches with people not understanding what a true Intergrade is. I prefer to use locality names now. I've managed to source a pair of Port Stephens diamonds that are amazing. First clutch out this year and some promising results. These are the parents.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 30, 2016)

^^^^^ WOW just WOW!!!


----------



## Stuart (Mar 30, 2016)

Norm said:


> Some of you might remember me simply as Norm.



And Norm it shall be


----------



## Norm (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks Stuart!!


----------



## Wally (Mar 30, 2016)

Welcome back Norm. I remember some of those intergrade discussions. I may have even participated in one or two of them.


----------



## Norm (Mar 30, 2016)

The very first time I advertised my intergrade hatchies on FB I got removed from the group because they thought I was making it all up to get a sale! The very people that were actually running a Herp page didn't know themselves what an intergrade was.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 31, 2016)

Norm said:


> The very first time I advertised my intergrade hatchies on FB I got removed from the group because they thought I was making it all up to get a sale! The very people that were actually running a Herp page didn't know themselves what an intergrade was.



And that's why you should never stray to the dark side, mate.


----------



## Tinky (Mar 31, 2016)

Welcome back neighbour.


----------



## Norm (Mar 31, 2016)

Cheers Tinky! Wow all these old names coming back to me!


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 31, 2016)

Good to see you back, too, Tinky!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 31, 2016)

So want one of those Diamond Pythons


----------



## Norm (Mar 31, 2016)

Not for sale, I'm keeping them all for now


----------



## ronhalling (Apr 3, 2016)

@Norm, Hey, Hey, Hey....welcome back Norm we have missed you and your beautiful Intergrades and the lively conversations you contributed too, 1 or 2 more of the older members to come back yet and see how much better it is with [MENTION=27815]Stuart[/MENTION] at the helm. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Norm (Apr 3, 2016)

Gday Ron! I said to Stuart in a PM that there's not as much activity but what there is is better quality, seems to be more respect and less people who have snakes because it's cool or tough, a true Herp lovers site


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 3, 2016)

Norm said:


> Gday Ron! I said to Stuart in a PM that there's not as much activity but what there is is better quality, seems to be more respect and less people who have snakes because it's cool or tough, a true Herp lovers site



But still the same APS madness per usual


----------



## cement (Apr 3, 2016)

Gday Norm,
always liked our diamond /intergrade chats,
those new ones are crackers!


----------



## Norm (Apr 4, 2016)

Cheers Cement, yeah I remember many nights not going to bed until I got my point across! I'm really excited about these ones, obviously planning on trying to increase the intensity of the green, can't wait to see how this seasons hatchies will colour up


----------

